# Windows 10 Fall Creators Update.



## kburra (Sep 6, 2017)

Last April was a big one for Windows 10. Microsoft finally released its  major Windows 10 Creators Update and it added a ton of useful features.  Soon, Microsoft is expected to add more exciting new features with its  big follow-up update for Windows 10, the Fall Creators Update.

 The exact date for the release of this next free Windows 10 major update. That day will be October 17.


----------

